# Did Squier's Go Up in Value?



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Saw this one today... basic Squier.. $750?

How does one politely ask if a typo and meant to say $75? 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw that yesterday and laughed. I am guessing it's from a Strat pack. Maybe a bullet at best. Some people see the "Fender" on it and assume it's worth more. That's a $125 guitar at best. Messaging would likely just get into a defense argument. You know what they say *“Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.”*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Yes they did because new products go up in price.
2. Let the seller learn his lesson.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I could sell my Squier Telecaster today for more then a paid for it 9 years ago, but that's just inflation on the new ones pushing up the values of the old ones.
If it is an 80s Japan Squier, it could be worth $750. But that doesn't look like it's one of those...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think most guitars did other than the extreme entry level ones.
i sold a highway 1 Strat a couple years ago for likely half of what I could get today.

LP studios, tributes etc seem to be doing well also.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I messaged and very politely asked if it's some kind of special/limited edition or something, because otherwise brand new a Squier with case and mini amp is only $300... they read it and well, 5h later it's still $750.

Hoped a typo for $75. If the serial number begins with CXS, I'd buy it.


----------

